# MMA fighters as kids collection video



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Not sure if this has been posted before, there were atleast some that i hadn't seen before & the awsomeness of the vid makes it worthy even as a repost imo. Enjoy


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

i seriously LoL'd at mayhem in the superman costume getting ready to chuck a rock.... that was awesome!


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Damn, nice mullet Matt Hughes!


----------

